# Looking to hire a musician!



## GenesisDev (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello! 

I'm the leader of a 6-member indie developer team. We are currently in the process of creating a furry dating sim, and we are looking for a furry musician to help with making music for it! 
Payment will be discussed privately, but we promise a hefty cut of the profits. 

You mush have Google Hangouts to join the team.
If you're interested, please message me at syntaxraven@outlook.com, genesis.fennec on Skype, or comment below if you do not have either of these methods of communication. 

Thank you!


----------

